# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Desktop Version 3.7

## Brian_Krassenstein

MakerBot has focused a ton of effort over the last 18 months to develop new applications, materials, and particularly software to support their “3D printing ecosystem.” Updates have been rolling out on a regular basis for the company's MakerBot Desktop software, and this latest release, 3.7, includes enhancements for faster 3D printing, improved profiles, and an array of code tweaks and bug fixes. MakerBot says the new release includes the development of a way to speed up printing by varying print layer heights and infill. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/72100/makerbot-desktop-version-3-7/

----------


## maxxborg

after updating today I am unable to get my software to run, it gives me a "Makerbot desktop has stopped Working" Error.  I have deleted the temp files that makerbot suggests to do, but it still wont start.  Help?

----------


## sinful

have you deleted all the files from C:\Users\"your username"\AppData\Local\Temp and reinstalled the software if I am right? If that didn't help you could try to update your graphic drivers, check if you have any CAD software or any other slicer software besides makerbot desktop.

----------


## kb0nly

I can get 3.7 to run but it doesn't work right.  It does a really weird thing it never did before that just ruins prints every time.

It prints the purge/prime line across the print bed, then when it gets to the left end the carriage stops, the print bed lowers to the bottom and then comes back up and then it starts to print.

The problem is when it does this it pulls a string of plastic from the extruder and then when the bed comes back up since the carriage is in the same places it gobs that vertical line of plastic onto the nozzle and then when it starts to print it has a big gob of plastic on the nozzle and it ruins the first layer every time.

I went through all the new settings couldnt figure it out, since i really needed to get printing a project i was hitting pause as the bed reached the bottom, removing all the priming line and cleaning the nozzle then resuming to avoid that mess.  But after five prints it got old fast so i reinstalled 3.6 and its back to normal.

Any idea what they did to mess this up and how do i remove that odd behavior from the print start process??

----------


## sinful

what kind of replicator do you have? Rep2 or 5th gen? strange thing I havent encountered such issue with the newest software.

----------


## kb0nly

> what kind of replicator do you have? Rep2 or 5th gen? strange thing I havent encountered such issue with the newest software.


Rep 1 Dual, its been working great on 3.6 forever, but went to 3.7 and then it started doing that odd behavior.

----------


## Korus99

Mine is doing this also.  I've started printing a second line, and pulling the first line off manually when it starts to rise.  Of course, that means I have to monitor the build.  It would be nice if there was a setting to fix this, as the rest of 3.7 seems great.

----------


## kb0nly

> Mine is doing this also.  I've started printing a second line, and pulling the first line off manually when it starts to rise.  Of course, that means I have to monitor the build.  It would be nice if there was a setting to fix this, as the rest of 3.7 seems great.


I suggest you roll back to 3.6, if you don't have the installer i can link you to it.  From what i have read everywhere anyone having this issue has been able to resolve it just by rolling back to the previous version.

----------


## JeffAllen

> I suggest you roll back to 3.6, if you don't have the installer i can link you to it.  From what i have read everywhere anyone having this issue has been able to resolve it just by rolling back to the previous version.


I have been trying to locate a 3.6 installer for months.  Can you possibly send me one?  Thanks!

----------


## kb0nly

> I have been trying to locate a 3.6 installer for months.  Can you possibly send me one?  Thanks!


Here's the URLs for Desktop 3.6. 

Windows 7/8 64bit: http://s3.amazonaws.com/downloads-ma...64_Install.exe
Windows 7/8 32bit: http://s3.amazonaws.com/downloads-ma...86_Install.exe

Windows 8.1 64bit: http://s3.amazonaws.com/downloads-ma...64_Install.exe
Windows 8.1 32bit: http://s3.amazonaws.com/downloads-ma...86_Install.exe

----------


## JeffAllen

Thank you!

----------


## ronbamber

hi can you help I have all the same problems as jeffAllen,has any one have rollback link for 3.6 for mac,please would be gratefull

----------


## MBSupport

> hi can you help I have all the same problems as jeffAllen,has any one have rollback link for 3.6 for mac,please would be gratefull


Hey ronbamber. I'd be happy to help. Here's a download link to 3.6 for OS X:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r08xnn9gn8....0.64.dmg?dl=0

Before you install please make sure to completely uninstall MakerBot Desktop and any temp files by following my instructions below.

1) Uninstall MakerBot Desktop completely. 


2) After you've uninstalled MakerBot Desktop, open the System Preferences window. Click on Users & Groups, under the System heading. If you see a lock icon in the lower left corner of the window, click it to unlock it. Locate the "MakerBot Conveyor Service" user in the list on the left side of the window and click it. Click the minus ( - ) icon near the lower left corner of the window, and then click "Ok" in the box that pops up. 


3) Open your terminal and run the following line of code: 


rm -rf ~/.config/MakerBot 

Let me know how it goes.

----------


## ronbamber

Thank you MBSupport,worked fine now back with 3.6 for OS X: great help Thanks Ron

----------


## mikes1098

> after updating today I am unable to get my software to run, it gives me a "Makerbot desktop has stopped Working" Error.  I have deleted the temp files that makerbot suggests to do, but it still wont start.  Help?


Maxborg did you ever figure out a fix? I am running windows 8.1 64bit and am getting the same error when I try to export the file. It crashes every time. I also get the same error if I click "add file" however if I simply drag the file into the window the error does not occur. 

I will try uninstalling and reinstalling later today. If that does not work I might try installing 3.6....unless there are other ideas.

Thanks 
Mike

----------


## mikes1098

> Maxborg did you ever figure out a fix? I am running windows 8.1 64bit and am getting the same error when I try to export the file. It crashes every time. I also get the same error if I click "add file" however if I simply drag the file into the window the error does not occur. 
> 
> I will try uninstalling and reinstalling later today. If that does not work I might try installing 3.6....unless there are other ideas.
> 
> Thanks 
> Mike


I tried installing 3.6... same exact error...crashes when exporting.  I feel like it might be a windows thing.... any ideas on what to change?

----------


## MBSupport

> I tried installing 3.6... same exact error...crashes when exporting.  I feel like it might be a windows thing.... any ideas on what to change?


Have you tried updating your graphics drivers? Outdated graphics drivers can sometimes cause errorless app crashes and/or slicer errors for the Windows version of MakerBot Desktop. A complete re-intstall may also be a solution. Please follow my instructions below:

1) Go to Add/Remove Programs and fully uninstall MakerBot Desktop.


2) Go to Start. In the search box, type %APPDATA% and hit Enter. In the window that opens up, you'll see a folder called MakerBot. Delete that folder and all of its contents.


3) Follow the instructions in the link below to perform a disk cleanup as well:
http://www.makerbot.com/support/new/...(Windows_Only)


4) Reinstall MakerBot Desktop by dragging the .exe install file to your desktop, right clicking the icon, and then selecting "Run as Admin".

If the issue persists I'd like to open a case for you. Please DM me your printer's serial number and I'll get that process started.

----------


## mikes1098

> Have you tried updating your graphics drivers? Outdated graphics drivers can sometimes cause errorless app crashes and/or slicer errors for the Windows version of MakerBot Desktop. A complete re-intstall may also be a solution. Please follow my instructions below:
> 
> 1) Go to Add/Remove Programs and fully uninstall MakerBot Desktop.
> 
> 
> 2) Go to Start. In the search box, type %APPDATA% and hit Enter. In the window that opens up, you'll see a folder called MakerBot. Delete that folder and all of its contents.
> 
> 
> 3) Follow the instructions in the link below to perform a disk cleanup as well:
> ...


Thanks for the detailed instructions, unfortunately the problem is still the same.  I have determined that it crashes anytime it tries to talk to the computer itself -- either opening a file or exporting and saving a file.  I have found work-arounds for both -- to open the file I can just drag the file onto the open makerware window and to export the file I have to send it directly the printer via the USB. This works but is a little bit of a hassle bc the printer is not next to my computer .... but it works!  so I am happy

----------


## MBSupport

> Thanks for the detailed instructions, unfortunately the problem is still the same.  I have determined that it crashes anytime it tries to talk to the computer itself -- either opening a file or exporting and saving a file.  I have found work-arounds for both -- to open the file I can just drag the file onto the open makerware window and to export the file I have to send it directly the printer via the USB. This works but is a little bit of a hassle bc the printer is not next to my computer .... but it works!  so I am happy


I'm happy to help, but I'd be happier if your product experience was hassle free. If possible can you please DM me your account information? I'm sure the software team is interested in fixing the reported bug.

----------


## dp28688

exact thing happened to me with 3.7 update.  Both windows 7 and windows 10 have this issue. Ive tried all the above steps both machines. even finding 3.6 to install again but crashes as soon as I click add file to try to do something. before update 3.6 worked on both machine so trying to open files ive done before.

----------

